# Auftragsakquise und Vermarktung



## hasenbrot (13. Dez 2012)

Hallo an alle,
ich verstehe nicht so ganz, wie bei mobilen Anwendungen die Auftragsakquise und Vermarktung funktioniert, sofern der Entwickler bzw. die Herstellerfirma nicht direkt von jemandem einen Auftrag für die Entwicklung einer bestimmten Anwendung bekommt, womit die Einnahmen gesichert sind.

Wenn man aber einfach so eine Anwendung programmiert und sie auf den Markt wirft, dann entsteht ja ein erhebliches Geschäftsrisiko, denn man weiß nicht, ob man sie überhaupt kommerziell anbieten kann
und falls man sie doch kommerziell anbieten kann, stellt sich die Frage, wie viel man in welcher Zeit verkaufen kann. Könnte mich jemand diesbezüglich aufklären?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Dez 2012)

Das trifft doch genauso auf Desktop- und andere Anwendungen zu.

Als Produkthersteller musst du halt den Markt beobachten und du brauchst fähige Leute welche aus den Beobachtungen entsprechende Schlüsse ziehen. Vorhandene Kunden helfen da natürlich mit, da man direkt vom Endanwender mitbekommt was gebraucht wird.


----------



## hasenbrot (13. Dez 2012)

Das stimmt, aber mobile Anwendungen sind meist kleiner und werden in kürzeren Produktzyklen auf den Markt geworfen. "Den Markt beobachten", das ist genau das, was ich ziemlich obskur und schwierig finde, vor allem lernen es Informatiker bzw. Programmierer in den meisten Fällen nicht.


----------



## schlingel (13. Dez 2012)

Da kann man viel aus der Indie (Game)Dev Szene lernen. 

Prinzipiell gibt's ja mehrere Arten von mobile Dev. Jobs:
- Auftrag einer Werbe/Marketing-Agentur: Du schreibst die App, bekommst vielleicht noch einen Wartungsvertrag. Das ist das sicherste, allerdings nicht das profitabelste Modell da du für die App nur einmal bezahlt wirst und von den Downloads selten etwas abbekommst. (Arbeit/Einkommen skaliert sehr schlecht, Ziel ist ja überproportional für die Arbeit bezahlt zu werden )
- Du suchst dir Investoren und entwickelst mit diesem Budget deine App. (Stichwort Angel Investor)
- Du betreibst das neben einem Brotjob und hoffst nach den ersten Erfolgen die Folgeprojekte selbst finanzieren zu können.

Gesicherte Einnahmen gibt's immer nur im Angestelltenverhältnis, sonst nie. Im besten Fall arbeitest du mit einem BWLer zusammen der sehr kommunikativ ist. Dann hast du jemanden der a) die Buchhaltung machen kann, b) Marketing übernehmen kann und c) Kontakte zu Investoren mitbringen könnte.

Als Einzelkämpfer ist es sehr schwer mit dem Aufwand der Entwicklung noch Zeit für Werbung und Networking zu finden.


----------



## hasenbrot (13. Dez 2012)

Das ist es ja gerade, was ich so bedenklich finde. Mein Cousin kennt jemanden, der recht gute Kontakte zu Programmierern aus der Ukraine hat. Er lässt dort die Anwendungen oder zumindest einige Fragmente der Anwendungen erstellen und verkauft sie dann hier. Er selbst programmiert so gut wie gar nicht und testet nur. Natürlich können deutsche Diplominformatiker, die meist in die breite ausgebildet sind, mit billigen, extrem spezialisierten und zudem noch sehr jungen Osteuropäern nicht konkurrieren.


----------



## schlingel (13. Dez 2012)

Wenn's gute Leute sind, sind's gute Leute. Ist ja egal, dass der Deutsche die Optimalität von A* beweisen kann oder weiß wie der Scheduler von Java-Threads funktioniert, wenn die Ukrainer gleichwertig gute Software raushauen. (Zudem ich mal die Ausbildung der Diplominformatiker hinterfragen würde wenn die nicht mit spezialisierten Programmierer mithalten können. Puncto Fähigkeit sollten die nicht hinter her hinken, sondern eher puncto Bezahlung für den Knauserer in Deutschland zu teuer sein.)

Wo genau liegt das Problem? Trotz Konkurrenz kannst du in keinem anderen Gewerbe mit so geringen Risiken eine Unternehmung starten wie in der SW-Entwicklung.


----------



## hasenbrot (14. Dez 2012)

Stimmt, denn die Investitionskosten sind anfänglich sehr gering. Wenn sich aber jemand selbständig machen möchte, dann muss der Programmierer zugleich auch Softwarearchitekt, Netzwerker, Buchführer und Kundenbetreuer sein, so dass er stets eine bestimmte Anzahl von Aufträgen innerhalb seines Kompetenzbereiches an Land ziehen kann. Das finde ich nicht einfach. Gibt es zu dem Thema ein paar empfehlenswerte Bücher?
Falls es hier ein paar Selbständige gibt, würde ich gerne wissen, wie sie diese Probleme gemeistert haben.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Dez 2012)

Selbstständig ist halt relativ breit gefächert.
Selbstständige im Bereich IT-Beratung haben mittlerweile durch entsprechende Börsen/Headhunter/Recruiter/Vermittler (hays, gulp und Co.) ganz gute Möglichkeiten. Man knüpft in dem Bereich auch relativ schnell Kontakte und/oder kommt z.B. über ehemalige Arbeitgeber auch wieder an neue Projekte.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Dez 2012)

hasenbrot hat gesagt.:


> Das ist es ja gerade, was ich so bedenklich finde.


Wieso bedenklich? Hier posten deutsche 3. Semester IT Studenten Fragen, wo es mir die Haare aufstellt!


----------



## hasenbrot (14. Dez 2012)

Bedenklich finde ich es aus folgenden Gründen:
1. Durch Outsourcing wird die lokale Arbeitsnachfrage gesenkt, was zwangsläufig den Preis für Arbeit senkt. Ob man nun ganze Industrien und Dienstleistungsbereiche auslagert oder massenweise Arbeitskräfte einwandern lässt, ist im Endeffekt dasselbe. 
2. Sofern eine Anwendung besonders erfolgreich ist, verdient der Auftraggeber mit ihr das meiste Geld, während die Ersteller nur einen konstanten Lohn erhalten.

Natürlich gibt es viele Studenten, die sehr kompetent sind, was allerdings nichts daran ändert, dass sie meist für 7-8 € Stundenlohn als HIWI arbeiten. Da verdienen Kellner oder Reinigungskräfte meist mehr.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Dez 2012)

hasenbrot hat gesagt.:


> Bedenklich finde ich es aus folgenden Gründen:
> 1. Durch Outsourcing wird die lokale Arbeitsnachfrage gesenkt, was zwangsläufig den Preis für Arbeit senkt. Ob man nun ganze Industrien und Dienstleistungsbereiche auslagert oder massenweise Arbeitskräfte einwandern lässt, ist im Endeffekt dasselbe.
> 2. Sofern eine Anwendung besonders erfolgreich ist, verdient der Auftraggeber mit ihr das meiste Geld, während die Ersteller nur einen konstanten Lohn erhalten.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es viele Studenten, die sehr kompetent sind, was allerdings nichts daran ändert, dass sie meist für 7-8 € Stundenlohn als HIWI arbeiten. Da verdienen Kellner oder Reinigungskräfte meist mehr.



Und das bedeutet nun was genau?

- Für 7-8€ Stundenlohn arbeiten - bei was für einem Job?
- Es verdient immer der Auftraggeber, schließlich ist dieser ja auch der Erfinder

Wär ja noch schöner wenn ich eine wahnsinns Idee hab mit der man Millionen machen kann, aber statt mir bekommt mein beauftragter Entwickler 90% davon, was wäre denn das für ne Logik?

Outsourcing macht an bestimmten Stellen Sinn, in der IT mussten aber schon verdammt viele Firmen feststellen, dass man die Kosten nicht 1 zu 1 umrechnen kann.

Ein IT-Berater in D kostet zwischen 600 und 1500€ pro Tag. Ein ähnlich guter Entwickler aus Indien oder z.B. Ägypten kostet ~200-300€ am Tag. Argumentation: ca 3/4 Kosteneinsparung. Ergebnis: Argumentation falsch!

Viele unterschätzen die Probleme die sowas mit sich bringt, enorm erhöhter Aufwand bei der Kommunikation, Sprachbarrieren, diverse Firmen die dazwischen sitzen und mit kassieren wollen. Eine Spezifikation welche in Deutschland schon fast als "überspezifiziert" gilt wird im fernen Asien gerne zu einer Nicht-Brauchbar-Lösung implementiert. Das Verständnis in den anderen Ländern für Software, speziell Ergonomie, Oberflächendesign, Usability, Codequalität u.s.w. ist ein ganz anderes als in Deutschland.
Daher kann es sein, das alleine für Tests, Architekturprüfung, Codequalität u.s.w locker das gesparte Geld und noch mehr wieder draufgeht.


----------



## schlingel (14. Dez 2012)

> Wieso bedenklich? Hier posten deutsche 3. Semester IT Studenten Fragen, wo es mir die Haare aufstellt!


Was ja nichts heißt. Wenn ein Bac. dann noch Mist postet ist das was anderes aber ein IT-Student lernt ja nicht nur programmieren - auch wenn er das nach Abschluss des Studiums im Regelfall besser können sollte als ein gelernter Anwendungsentwickler - sondern vor allem auch viel Zeug was man nicht oder nicht direkt anwenden kann für den 0815-Day-Job.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Dez 2012)

Ein Student sollte nach dem Studium besser programmieren können als ein gelernter Anwendungsentwickler (mit Erfahrung)? Wie kommst du denn darauf?

Bei einem sehr fleißigen Studenten der sich viel damit beschäftigt vielleicht, aber selbst da fragwürdig. Bei dem "0815"-Studenten der Programmieren halt als Kurs hat würde ich das definitiv nicht unterschrieben. Auch meine bisherige Erfahrung zeigt, das die meisten Studenten direkt nach dem Abschluss "unbrauchbar" sind, zumindest soweit als das man sie nicht direkt ins kalte Wasser werfen kann und unternehmenskritische Anwendungen entwickeln lässt.


----------



## schlingel (14. Dez 2012)

Vielleicht ist die Ausbildung an der TU Wien besser? Ich weiß es nicht was da schief läuft aber wir haben eine Menge Programmierübungen die auch Themengebiete wie JavaEE etc. einschließen. Zudem, jedenfalls auf der TU Wien, die meisten Master-Studenten (die nachher nicht in die Forschung gehen) daneben bereits als SW-Entwickler arbeiten.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Dez 2012)

Aber JEE-Aufgaben und unternehmenskritische Anwendungen sind zwei paar Schuhe.
Master-Studenten ist natürlich wieder ein anderes Thema


----------



## schlingel (15. Dez 2012)

Also bei uns im Lande gilt nach wie vor die etwas gemeine Äußerung Bac. ist Studienabbrecher. Bac. wird noch kaum als Abschluss anerkannt.


----------



## Kratzer (11. Jan 2013)

Grundsätzlich kann etwas vorwissen in Betriebswirtschaft nicht schaden, aber ansonsten kann man das auch selbständig durchaus schaffen. Man muss halt gut ausrechnen, wieviel man schafft, und sachen wie die Vermarktung evtl. outsourcen. Sonst geht auch die beste App völlig unter bei dem unübersichtlichen Markt.


----------



## areafo (21. Jan 2013)

Also die Frauen sind immer ganz scharf auf nen Bachelor 

Aber zum Thema. Ein Abschluß ist immer nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Wichtiger sind die aktiven und ausgebauten Fähigkeiten und vorallem das Level dieser.

Das ist ganz individuell wie jeder Einzelne hier .


----------

